# What cam to get?



## dsgto04 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know everyone has there own opinion on what cam to put in but I am not sure what to would work the best for me. I have a 04 a4 with 20k, [email protected], borla cat back, and jba catless mids. This is my dd. I will probalbly never be at the track with it. I have been looking at tr220/112,tr224/112, hotcam,xr269hr. I want reliable power. Most of the time is short drives like 1/2 to 10 miles, and then once a month or so is a 400 mile round trip. Cam, headers, and tune will probably be it. Also any know of a tuner in rochester mn area other than hitech motorsports.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

You are correct, opinions will run the gamete. I went with a pretty mild cam for the street. 224/232 595-595 Comp. cam. I have been very pleased with it. Can take-off at idle, no extra throttle required, sounds bass-as* too. Not sure of the specific gain from the cam because I had several Mods. done along with the cam. Keep the lift and duration reasonable and you will be A-OK…


----------

